# Problemas en la configuacion de domo Pelco spectra 4 se



## carlem (Jun 18, 2013)

Hola gente, soy tecnico en alarmas contra intrusos, incendio, control de acceso y cctv, de hecho estoy atravesando un problema con este ultima especialidad, puesto que debo programar una camara domo pelco espectra 4 se, en una DVR Geovision con placa GV-NET, lo curioso del asunto es que hay otras domos de la misma marca y modelo pero versiones distintas y estan operando normal en protocolo P, cuando digo version es, Pelco spectra 4 v.1.0 la que funciona  normal y la nueva Pelco spectra 4 v.2.5 y no puedo lograr que se mueva, descarto problema en la entrada de datos porque intente con otra camara domo de la misma caracteristicas y nueva por cierto. Las mismas estan configuradas de acuerdo a las otras operativas, pero no hay caso, como estan configuradas? de esta manera, Protocolo P, 4800 Baud, y la direccion identificatoria en numero distintas a las otras obviamente, si alguien conoce mas del asunto agradeceria muchisimo. Soy de Cordoba Argentina.


----------

